# Teaching as your lifetime calling?



## girlbug2 (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd like to get an idea of how many of you MA instructors out there have experience teaching anything other than MA.  If so, what?

Also, have you had any formal training in teaching, i.e. college education toward teaching? What about some basic psychological training (beyond a psych 101 class, that is).

And finally, what got you interested in teaching to begin with?

I ask all of this because I believe it helps me as a martial artist who may one day teach.


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 8, 2008)

Though I don't own a school and only teach "unofficially" in Martial Arts.  I can tell you that there is a difference between those who HAVE experience, training, or schooling on the specific subject of teaching and those who don't.  I mean no disrespect to anyone who has no teaching training, this is not meant to be a sweeping generalization.  I have been taught by both kinds, and both kinds have been highly effective teachers.  One is not necessarily better than the other, but they are different.  

Formal education in teaching or even a few psych courses can give some insight as to how people learn.  There are many who teach the same way that they were taught and it works.  But this is a different culture than that of which many of our teachers came from.  We live in a "kinder gentler world" where smacks on the back of the legs with bamboo really doesn't fly anymore.  We also understand a lot more about how people's mind work and how people learn.  

So while one is not better than the other, with even some minimal training, teaching can become MUCH more efficient.  If you know how people learn, you can tailor teaching styles to the student, understanding what works for different people.

To be perfectly honest, the most frustrating thing in the world to me is when someone tries to teach me in a way that I don't learn well.  I have luckily reached the rank and experience where I can at least respectfully say "Sir, I learn much better if I do it this way."  Example, one person who I learn from occassionally is of the teaching school of thought where you stop a student and correct them with every movement, constantly tweeking.  To me, though, when I'm learning a new form, I need to get the flow and piece all movements together before I start cleaning and tightening up.  Many times, I just "go through the movements" to work on memory solidification and go back to get the clean techniques down.  Again, one isn't better than the other....one is just how *I* learn; understanding that about your students can make a world of difference.


----------



## pesilat (Jun 8, 2008)

I can trace all the really great things in my life to my training in MA (either directly or indirectly).

My goal in teaching is to help others find similar benefits in their own lives - and, if necessary, to be able to protect themselves and their loved ones but I consider this to be a very important side benefit.

I've not had any formal instruction in teaching but taught for several years under the supervision of my instructor before starting my own classes.

On my own I've done research into NLP with an eye toward becoming a more effective communicator. Also, when watching other people teach (especially people like Dan Inosanto who has been a professional educator - in public schools and in MA - for decades), I pay close attention to how they communicate the concepts/principles.

So while I've had no formal education on how to teach, as such, I have made a concerted effort to learn more about teaching and I have sought out good examples to learn from by example.

I do think research into this area has improved my teaching.

Mike


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 8, 2008)

I seem to learn the same way that you do. I agree -- everybody has a different learning style, and the really good teachers are the ones that understand how to adapt their teaching to each style. My own kids have taught me that already


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 8, 2008)

I've taught one thing or another since I was 12. (Sunday School) I started TKD at 14. I have a masters degree in Christian Education. I've taught for a living in both public schools & churches. I've worked extensively with folks with disabilities. That experience has helped me a great deal in realizing that everyone learns differently. As I teach MA, I try to assess each students learning styles in order to better help them learn & grow.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 8, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> ...what got you interested in teaching to begin with?
> 
> I ask all of this because I believe it helps me as a martial artist who may one day teach.


Don't teach if you can live without it. It's not a calling if you can ignore it, and if it's not a calling, it's just a job. But if you can't live without it, then *teach*! There's not much that's more graitfying--or challenging. :headbangin: 



			
				girlbug2 said:
			
		

> My own kids have taught me that already


As the old saw from Seneca goes, _As long as a person teaches, s/he learns._


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 8, 2008)

Well said.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Jun 9, 2013)

Teaching has a great deal of rewards that come along with it provided you yourself are extremely patient. Teaching has great rewards for example you'll always reinforce your particular style and get better with it. And, also there's no better job in passing on the style to another student.


----------



## WaterGal (Jun 10, 2013)

You've been replying to a bunch of threads that are 5+ years old.  Who knows if those people are even members anymore?


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 11, 2013)

If the original discussion members are no longer around, perhaps some of the newer people might find the discussion interesting.

There's nothing wrong with bringing back old threads.


----------



## Balrog (Dec 18, 2014)

I've taught college classes in computer science.  I also taught for CompUSA back in the day.


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 19, 2014)

I used to teach in the army, not that diffrerent friom instructing MA. Officer training covers some basic psychology of course.
My college degree in electrical engineering is not geared towards teaching, but you do learn how to do a presentation.

I was never that interesting in teaching to begin with, it just came naturally as a consequense of my choises in education, career and of course my love of MA. Teaching of course helps you grow and bring your understanding to a new dimension in your field.


----------

